# End of Antifreeze dipstick a brownish color



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I have an 06 gto with 5k miles on it. The end of the antifreeze dipstick is a brownish color and there looks like theres also some brown color in the antifreeze also. I checked the oil and its normal color. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Normal, lots of people have reported that, it seems it is left over sealant added at the factory. I had it too. I cleaned it off and it has not returned


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I noticed the same stuff as well... btw.. I want to drain some of the coolant and replace with a higher % of water and RP temp reducer. Where do I drain the anifreeze at? Would that be a good time to replace the thermostat? Where is that located? ... boy I'm full of questions today.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I have noticed the same thing,,had it to the dealer 2x for oil changes and mentioned it and they said it is no biggie?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

sutliffhl21 said:


> I have an 06 gto with 5k miles on it. The end of the antifreeze dipstick is a brownish color and there looks like theres also some brown color in the antifreeze also. I checked the oil and its normal color. Anyone have any ideas?


I have the same thing at 2200miles with doesnt sit well with me.I look at TSBs weekly to see if I can eliminate trouble in future and today I ran across one about sealing tablets and if too many are added this can be the the cause.IMO poss car prep is the issue seeing how the radiator cap is not accesable on 05 and 06 w/o cover removal the person adding sealant puts tablets in coolant recovery tank and moves on to next item on the list.This is most likely caused by being a flat rate tech worried about quantity rather than quality.Iwas going to switch my coolant out w/peak global but it is not on GMs approval list so Im sure any cooling system warranty would start with IM SORRY SIR BUT BLA BLA BLA.


----------



## spittyss (Mar 10, 2007)

*i had the same brown crap*



sutliffhl21 said:


> I have an 06 gto with 5k miles on it. The end of the antifreeze dipstick is a brownish color and there looks like theres also some brown color in the antifreeze also. I checked the oil and its normal color. Anyone have any ideas?


i had it also 2005 gto 6sp 13k miles long island took to dealer flushed entire system with dexcool.....never came back


----------

